# Due to Reincarnation, if you are an introvert, any extrovert is a potential love interest, as long as not potentially your parent's age (+ ~17 y.o.)



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Considering that reincarnation leads people to their lovers, and that it is the reason people are more romantically attracted to others of their own generation, instead of their parents' or grandparents' generation, how two people of different sexes react to each other appear to also be related, to how the people interacted in their previous life. For example, if a man impregnates multiple women in this life, then his life as a woman (in the next reincarnation) might cause other men to react to her with repressed anger and repressed love, either as a reaction, or in action. On the other hand, if a woman has a romantic partnership with certain men of different Sexual Temperament, then in her next reincarnation as a man, other women might react towards him with repressed Sadness and repressed Love.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Interestingly, with reincarnation, if you have a child at age 16, and when the child is 19 years old and you have another child (now at age 35), then your relationship to the second child, in terms of reincarnation energy (and individual personality), becomes that of grandparent to grandchild. This also explains how it's harder to become pregnant at age 50, as the reincarnation energy (manifesting as personality) becomes that of great-grandparent to great-grandchild.


----------



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

Sparky said:


> Interestingly, with reincarnation, if you have a child at age 16, and when the child is 19 years old and you have another child (now at age 35), then your relationship to the second child, in terms of reincarnation energy (and individual personality), becomes that of grandparent to grandchild. This also explains how it's harder to become pregnant at age 50, as the reincarnation energy (manifesting as personality) becomes that of great-grandparent to great-grandchild.


I think biology explains why it is difficult to get pregnant at 50. Menopause, the severity of childbirth at this age, and so on.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

alcobow said:


> I think biology explains why it is difficult to get pregnant at 50. Menopause, the severity of childbirth at this age, and so on.


To find the truth of anything, you have to look at it from the perspective of Energy, Frequency, and Vibration, as told by Nikola Tesla, so from an energetic perspective, a 50 year old's reincarnation energy would be that of a great-grandparent with relationship to the child.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Gosh dammit, my love is a woman now.
Fffffdddffffff.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

According to this theory, 

I've heard people who are gay in this life were the opposite gender in their last life? Wouldn't that make everyone gay then seeing as everyone has been the opposite gender previously?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

SirCanSir said:


> I just want to ask. How are you wasting so much time on this idea?
> 
> You are literally combining one pseudotheory with one much more over the top one to create a potato.


But that's what the OP does. Sparky takes all sorts of pseudo-spiritual/philosophical ideas and mashes them together to form a whole new POV. At least it is imaginative.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> According to this theory,
> 
> I've heard people who are gay in this life were the opposite gender in their last life? Wouldn't that make everyone gay then seeing as everyone has been the opposite gender previously?


Energy beings reincarnate with Heterosexual Sexual Temperament in the Male-Female reincarnation cycle, though this is different for Maitre and Avatar beings who appear in the same space-time frame:

Avatar beings of the parent's generation (+16 years of age, about) as the Energy being are of the Homosexual Sexual Temperament (Straight Homosexual, specifically), while Avatar beings of the child's generation as the Energy being are of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament (being born after the Energy being has gotten someone pregnant or becoming pregnant).

Maitre beings of the same generation as the Energy being, and of the same sex, are of Heterosexual Sexual Temperament, while Maitre beings of the same generation as the Energy being, but of opposite sex, are of the Homosexual Sexual Temperament.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> But that's what the OP does. Sparky takes all sorts of pseudo-spiritual/philosophical ideas and mashes them together to form a whole new POV. At least it is imaginative.





Sparky said:


> Energy beings reincarnate with Heterosexual Sexual Temperament in the Male-Female reincarnation cycle, though this is different for Maitre and Avatar beings who appear in the same space-time frame:
> 
> Avatar beings of the parent's generation (+16 years of age, about) as the Energy being are of the Homosexual Sexual Temperament (Straight Homosexual, specifically), while Avatar beings of the child's generation as the Energy being are of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament (being born after the Energy being has gotten someone pregnant or becoming pregnant).
> 
> Maitre beings of the same generation as the Energy being, and of the same sex, are of Heterosexual Sexual Temperament, while Maitre beings of the same generation as the Energy being, but of opposite sex, are of the Homosexual Sexual Temperament.


Thanks! I'll have to read this multiple times though to get it. 😂


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Certain people have personalities that are both lover and parent (according to Relationship Temperament), so this also depends on the age of the person. For example, the person with a MBTI+ personality might be 20+ years older than you (old enough to be your parent), though another person with the same MBTI+ personality and different Generation Temperament (or even different Racial Temperament), might be 7 years younger than you, or about the same age.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Stay tuned for our next chapter :


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> Stay tuned for our next chapter :
> View attachment 900494


Followed by the ever popular cooking with Hannibal Lecter










All participants will receive a cook book personally signed by Doctor Lecter and a free home made meal personally prepared by Doctor Lecter as well


----------

